# Problem z emerge fam

## SzczechoO

Witam!

Mam problem z aktualizacja systemu. Oto co do tej pory zrobilem:

- zainstalowalem Gentoo 1.4 z Live CD

- skompilowalem kernel 2.6.3 z vanilla sources z -mm patch

- emerge sync

- emerge -u portage

- emerge -u system

- emerge -u world <-tu sie zatrzymuje na kompilacji fam

```

gentoo / # emerge fam

[b]ciach [/b]

Making all in lib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0/lib'

cd .. && \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0/missing --run automake-1.6 --gnu  lib/Makefile

cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status lib/Makefile depfiles

config.status: creating lib/Makefile

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0/lib'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0/lib'

source='Client.c++' object='Client.lo' libtool=yes \

depfile='.deps/Client.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/Client.TPlo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DFAM_CONF=\"/etc/fam.conf\"    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o Client.lo `test -f 'Client.c++' || echo './'`Client.c++

source='fam.c++' object='fam.lo' libtool=yes \

depfile='.deps/fam.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/fam.TPlo' \

depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DFAM_CONF=\"/etc/fam.conf\"    -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o fam.lo `test -f 'fam.c++' || echo './'`fam.c++

mkdir .libs

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DFAM_CONF=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c fam.c++ -MT fam.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fam.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC

rm -f .libs/Client.lo

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DFAM_CONF=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c Client.c++ -MT Client.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Client.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC

Client.c++:37:22: iostream.h: No such file or directory

mv -f fam.o .libs/fam.lo

g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -DFAM_CONF=\"/etc/fam.conf\" -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c fam.c++ -MT fam.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fam.TPlo >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/fam.lo fam.lo

make[2]: *** [Client.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: app-admin/fam-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 418, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

Bede bardzo wdzieczny za jakies sugestie.

----------

## Promethe

Cześć,

Miałem podobny problem, gdy pierwszy raz kompilowałem GNOME. Wystarczy, że wejdziesz do folderu /usr/portage/app-admin/fam i go wylistujesz. Potem wydasz po prostu komendę 

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge fam-2.6(i-tak-dalej)
```

 Ewentualnie możesz spróbować po prostu 

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge fam
```

 Powinnein ściągnąć i skompilować najnowszego FAM'a, raczej bez błędów. Mi przynajmniej pomogło  :Smile: 

Miłego gentoowania życzę  :Smile: 

----------

